# Switching from freestyle to all mountain boots, need help!



## SigCool (Dec 31, 2009)

I do the same type of riding and I love the Burton Ions. Great fit for me, and handles all types of riding conditions.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

RamNation said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i moved out to beautiful colorado this year and my riding style switched from small mountain and urban freestyle to big mountain riding. by big mountain i'm talking lots of trees, powder, high speed groomers, and bowls/chutes. i gotta say, after 5 or so powder days, i don't think i'll ever switch back.. so i need to switch from my super soft burton hails. comfy boot, but zero power or response in the powder from those guys.
> 
> ...


You basically described why I use the Burton Rulers. Stiff enough (seem pretty stiff out of the box but they will break in) for all mountain but they don't hinder my park riding much if any. Very light as well, plenty warm.

As always try them on first, boots can fit different in models even within the same brand.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I like my Vans Cirros. Most people who use them swear by them. And you don't have to worry about the inevitable Burton 'speed zone' lace failure.


----------



## shredpow (Dec 22, 2009)

I've always had Northwave boots, they seem to fit my feet well and hold up pretty good. Right now I'm using an old pair of Legends. They're still pretty stiff so they give me good response for all mountain riding, maybe a little too stiff for park riding though. I do remember I hated them at first because they felt too stiff, but once they broke in I loved em.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I just bought a pair of Ride Crew BOA boots and they're _really_ stiff. So stiff that I had a hard time controlling the board. I discovered how much I rely on my ankle motion for control and shock absorption, and I could feel the impacts being transferred up my legs to my knees. On my first day with the new boots I left the upper BOA completely loose but the boots still felt too stiff.

I do not know how much softer they might get with use, but I've gone back to using my previous 32 boots. Does anyone think they will soften up?

The take-home message here I guess is that your boots can be _too_ stiff.


----------

